# emerge

## Gentour

hi all, I'm behind proxy and I cann't get emerge to work, it always fails with the error no route to host   :Crying or Very sad:  what does that mean? I tried setting the HTTP_PROXY in the /etc/make.conf but did'nt help, any ideas?

thanx in advance

----------

## klieber

moving to networking forum.

----------

